# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Обмен РИБ Розница 2.3 Не работает обмен по расписанию

## Денис Батуро

Добрый день. Не работает обмен РИБ с магазинами по расписанию в рознице 2.3. Вручную когда запускаю отрабатывает, а по расписанию нет. Кэш чистил. Удалял регламентное задание. Есть магазины с которыми автоматический обмен работает, а есть где не работает. Настройки сверил все. Обмен идет через файл на сервере фтп.

----------

